# scary sex lube ingredients



## annie2 (Apr 3, 2012)

I just found a really scary article about things in lubes that we put into our most sensitives parts of our bodies. Some have petro-chemicals, some have chemicals used in paint, and even KY can kill all the good bacteria our vaginas. 

If you you want to read about this you can go here: Lube Risks


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Truly scary!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I ended up in the hospital for a 5 nights stay on an antibiotic and pain drip just from using a lube. It gave me a massive UTI and kidney infection. 

It was a brand new warming lube by melt. We immediately threw it away and will stay with the ky regular based gel. That was the most painful experience I've ever had, worse then childbirth or my neck fusion.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

If you buy conventional 'beauty/personal hygiene products' they will almost certainly contain by products/waste products of the petro chemical process and many many other chemicals that are known be cancer causing, asthma inducing, skin irritating, hormone disrupters etc, etc ... the average woman puts something 200-600 chemicals a day (in varying doses) with all the cr*p we've told we need to use... to be clean, beautiful, sweet smelling...


The link below is a good start if your interested in these concerns

'Dirty Dozen' cosmetic chemicals to avoid | Toxics | Health | Science & policy | Toxics | Issues

Think about that next time you shampoo, condition, treat, colour your hair, moisturise any part of your skin, put on make, perfume.

The governing bodies say it's all ok though...because we don't eat this stuff...we just rub it on our bodies... our largest organ of all. These toxic chemicals are found in our urine, blood and cells... so they DO get into the body.

Having said all this I'm not a hairy smelly hermit. I make alot of my own soaps and skin care products...I smell of essential oils. Anything i buy usually comes from the health shop, farmers market or the Bodyshop and is naturally made with ingredients I can say and recognise.

I'm not against being beautiful, clean and sweet smelling...i just don't want to kill myself, my children or pollute the planet in the process.

OK.. I'll climb off my soap box now...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*A laboratory study that compared over-the-counter and mail-order lubricants commonly used with receptive anal intercourse found many of the products contain higher amounts of dissolved salts and sugars compared to what’s normally found in a cell. *

This article doesn't give us enough information. Only men were used in the study? So the amounts of estrogen found in the products was not good... so, how do we know how much estrogen in a product is safe for a woman? Same with the sugar and salts...it says to be sure to read the labels. That doesn't do any good if we don't know what amounts are ok. Like sunscreen, they tell us what to look for and which products are safest and most effective.

And, there are thousands of lube products out there, and they tested 7? I just think if there is a study, and it's made public for us to be aware...then they should give us an effective amount of information.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

more crap being sold us we dont need. All natural product, american made and sold by a local store. That is what our country needs.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of the things we put on or in our bodies is garbage and harmful.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

worried about what you put in yoyr vagina? think about what you eat/drink/breath.... THATS scary....


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

We use organic sweet almond oil for lube. No chemicals or anything artificial, and it washes out of the sheets easily, so no oil stains.


----------



## quietnight112 (Jun 20, 2012)

I use natural coconut oil.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

I've used olive oil and it was OK, but it stains fabric, and I get enough of that in the kitchen.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

I just read that come chinese company is making personal lube out of clear automotive grease and it contains cancer causing chemicals. OMG. the chinese have no shame


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Unrefined organic coconut oil is fantastic to use for lube. Fantastic.


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

I wonder if coconut oil is save to use also for those who wish to conceive. Will it kill/damage sperm? I know there is a lube that many recommend for those TTC called Preseed (as it doesn't damage sperm), but I think that also has chemicals as well. So I'm wondering if natural oils is the best option. My husband and I aren't trying to have a baby now, but probably will in the near future, thus I'm wondering.

By the way, for those NOT wanting a baby and using latex condoms, just remember that oil breaks down latex! So only use oils if you are not using condoms.


----------



## Cam33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a lot of natural lube, maybe too much. Have heard though that Vaseline is good but can't vouch for it as not tried.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Vaseline is gross. Talk about petrochemicals.

I don't know anything about whether coconut oils kills sperm. I don't know why it would. I googled but there's nothing definitive, except a thread on another BB where a bunch of women chimed in that they DID get pregnant while using it as a lube.

Just be sure you are using UNREFINED coconut oil. If it doesn't smell like coconuts, it's refined. Refining gets rid of all the beneficial properties.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I have been using coconut oil and I have been real happy with the results.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't use Vaseline. Its a petroleum product. Think of putting motor oil up your cookie. Stick with the organics.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

:iagree:

Vaseline and baby oil.....  neither things should put anywhere near a human body...nevermind putting it anywhere near something as precious as your baby.

If you love your baby or yourself or your SO or anyone else...please do some 'googling' if you use these products.

The alternatives are pleasantly pleasing.


----------

